# Where to Buy Inexpensive Dry Rock/Dead Rock Online or in Store?



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I live in Brampton, Ontario. I have been in the hobby for a few years now as a freshwater fish keeper. I am now moving to saltwater (which I know nothing about) and I was wondering where I could find inexpensive Dry Rock/Dead Rock? 

My LFS (Bigals) has live rock for $7/lb! And I can't afford that.

I am willing to buy from the U.S. but I would like reasonable shipping, if you guys know a website which does this.

Thanks in advance,
Vinoy


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I live in Brampton, Ontario. I have been in the hobby for a few years now as a freshwater fish keeper. I am now moving to saltwater (which I know nothing about) and I was wondering where I could find inexpensive Dry Rock/Dead Rock?
> 
> ...


Shipping is going to be probably more than $7/lb minus the rock from the states. Post a WTB ad in the saltwater section or check it for people selling off live rock, lots of people are always changing things up or selling them.


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

*Mops*

We sell it and it can be picked up in Hamilton...

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/marco-rocks-p-5982.html


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Mops.ca is an awesome company and it's fairly close to you (an hour drive or so)


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Go see Dan.

Live rock sucks now. It is shipped without water. Back in the day ($14-16 LBS) it was amazing. Now, not so much.

Buy dry, add some dry to someone elses sump. It will become live. Finish setting up the tank. Add the live rock from someones sump. Cycle the tank. Good to go.

Honestly, the best live rock you can get is coral. Go find dead coral, with lots of rock. Offer $5 for it. Cut off dead coral, and add to tank. The coral was shipped wet, and has been in water its entire trip. The bacteria, and life is still good.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Forget shipping charges for rocks... If I was you I would go to Milton and check out Advanced Reef Aquatics. They had great deals on fired ceramic rockwalls and macro rocks . Really really cool shapes, they literally had tons of the stuff at one point. no need to cure and friendly service. 
Sea-U-Marine at highway 7 and the 404 also has nice Macro at a good price.


----------



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

Agree with poster above (fesso clown)! Was just at Advanced Reef Aquatics yesterday to get some live rock. He has awesome live rocks! Really really neat shapes too and lots of coraline and for the price its much cheaper than your local big als...


----------



## Daney90 (Jun 14, 2012)

I bought my dry rocks at http://www.eco-reefer.com/. For ~50lbs I paid 110 last year around summer time. Only problem is that he doesnt have the per lb rocks on his site anymore so I would suggest contacting him first and ask him if you can get the same deal. He's at kitchener so you can drive to his store if ya want 

good luck
dana


----------

